# Dorsal Root Ganglion Ablation



## bethh05 (Oct 12, 2009)

The physician performs left L3, L4.L5, S1 nerve denervation and _also_ left L3 dorsal root ganglion ablation. Would the dorsal root ablation be 64623? Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 12, 2009)

64640 is for other peripheral nerves or branches


----------

